# Whats Everyones Take On Watermelon?



## 17512 (Apr 15, 2007)

i find that some days i can have watermelon, pieces as well as the strained freshly squeezed juice and nothing happens. it sits well and no bloating or attacks.somedays even the strained juice makes me constipated and excessively bloatedwhile still other days it sends me running to the loo and i have an okayish bowel movement.i have had it so many times bec i love it and if i know i am home for the rest of the evening i dont mind really..it doesnt really cause pain.but i was wondering what everyone else's take was on this fruit whcih is suuposed to be so good and healthy and only pretty much water...stara


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well usually if a certain food can be eaten symptom free a good portion of the time it isn't the thing causing the symptoms when they show up at a different time.While it is natural to blame all IBS symptoms on the food we just ate, much of the the time it is an innocent bystander and whatever really triggered they symptoms never gets accused.Most of the melons tend to be pretty good on what sugars they have in them for IBS. They are usually low in sorbitol and a fairly good fructose to glucose ratio. K.


----------



## FedUpAlready (May 3, 2007)

Love it, can't touch it without blowing up. Never had a problem with it before I.B.S.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Watermelon is a natural diuretic. My vet told me to give it to my dog who has congestive heart failure in an effort to help pull the fluid off of her.


----------

